# Battlefield 3 Update Problem



## Lukecheater (5. September 2012)

Hi,
Ich hab vorhin Battlefield 3 geöffnet und wurde erstmal von Origin mit einem 2,2 GB Update begrüßt, was ich schonmal ziemlich krass finde, da die ja erst vor wenigen Monaten so einen riesigen Brocken bereitgestellt haben. 
Nach dem Download bin ich dann ins Battlelog. Ich musste dann noch das Browser-plugin updaten, was wie immer relativ schnell ging. Dann gab es aber noch den Punkt dass das Spiel einen neues Update benötigt. Naja auf Update geklickt und mit ein paar Unterbrechungen in denen ich das Spiel mal neugestartet hab steht da jetzt seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit (mindestens1-1,5h) "das Spiel wird installiert..." . Eine Karte kann man auch nicht betreten, weil dann sofot ein fenster geöffnet wird mit dem Hinweis, dass erst das Spiel installiert werden muss und man kann dann wahlweise auf "Spielmanager öffnen" oder "Weiter" (mit dem Hinweis "wenn du das Spiel installiert hast"). Bei letzterem passiert nichts und bei ersterem wird dieses kleine Downloadfenster von Battlelog geöffnet, wo kurz zuvor noch "Spiel wird installiert" und nach eben genannter Aktion aber wieder "Update benötigt" steht. Wenn man da dann auf "Update" drückt hat man wieder das Gefühl, dass iwas nich stimmt.

Was soll ich machen?


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2012)

Mach mal alle Fenster klein, ob irgendwo eine versteckte "zulassen?"-Meldung von Windows zu sehen ist - FIrewall und VIrenscanner auch mal deaktivieren.


----------



## TwilightSinger (5. September 2012)

Moin,
falls du das Spiel nach der Installation des Patches nicht starten kannst, gehst du wie folgt vor:
Origin öffnen, dann unter "Meine Spiele" BF3 mit der rechten Maustaste auswählen und schließlich "Installation reparieren" auswählen.
Danach sollte das Spiel eigentlich wieder starten.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (5. September 2012)

Ich hatte gerade eben das selbe Problem, einfach wie gesagt das Spiel "reparieren" lassen, dauert ca 15 min und läd nochmal 100 mb runter. Dann gehts


----------



## Lukecheater (5. September 2012)

Merci, hat funktioniert


----------

